
Show HN: Boxtron: Steam Play compat. tool to run games using native Linux DOSBox - dreamer_
https://github.com/dreamer/boxtron
======
dreamer_
Features:

    
    
      - Lower input lag (compared to DOSBox inside Proton)
      - Steam features working as expected (e.g. Steam Cloud,
        Controller settings or recording of time played)
      - Better fullscreen support, especially on multi-monitor setups*
      - Steam Overlay working out of the box*
      - More configuration options and better defaults*
      - Automatic detection of MIDI hardware, with software
        synthesiser used as fallback
      - Automatic MIDI setup for supported titles
        (click Play and enjoy pre-configured MIDI music)
    

* - compared to vanilla DOSBox

This project is developed in parallel to
[https://github.com/dreamer/luxtorpeda](https://github.com/dreamer/luxtorpeda)
\- Steam Play compatibility tool for running games using native Linux open-
source engines.

